

Ask HN: What are pros of Haskell - tyaakow

What are the pros of Haskell and say, Yesod, vs python and django or flask?<p>Is it worth trying to learn Haskell Yesod vs. say, becoming advanced with python &#38; django?
======
meric
Learn both. :)

Python has a less steep learning curve and has a more vibrant ecosystem.

Haskell has the potential to change the way you think about programming, and
its ecosystem is maturing quickly.

I used Haskell for my university honours thesis. Spent a whole year on it but
still haven't had the chance to fully grasp the concept of monads yet, but I'm
not sure its because they're complicated or because I didn't need them.

I use python + django at my day job.

~~~
tyaakow
Thats nice. However, my intentions are very practical. I dont need to become
"better comp. scientist". I just want something which will help me do more
with less effort. Something that will harness my programming & learning
efforts better. I already know some python. What will give me better leverage
in practical projects? In making some shining new app?

~~~
meric
If you want results in next 3 months then I suggest python.

I suspect Haskell will become a lot more popular in the long run though.
(Maybe in 5 years time).

So go python. :)

